# bbq sauce recipe



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I just use poultry seasonings on chicken. I don't BBQ beef so don't have one for that but for pork Boston butt (not ribs): I smoke Boston Butt at 200-225 degrees until inside temps of meat is 190 degrees. I use hickory saw dust for smoking.

1/3 cup balsamic vinegar
1/3 cup malt vinegar
1/3 cup salad vinegar or white vinegar
½ cup apple vinegar
2 cups water
1 tsp red pepper or 1 TBS
1 tbsp black pepper
Good dash of white pepper
3 tbsp honey
3 tbsp dark molasses 
1 1/2 cup catsup
2 tbsp A-1 steak sauce 
3 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp soy sauce
1/3 cup Dales steak sauce
24 oz KC Masterpiece orignal BBQ sauce
2 tbsp KC Steak spices
Good dash onion powder
2 tbsp my dry rub spices 
1 tsp pepper flakes
¼ tbsp garlic powder

For ribs, I smoke baby backs for 2 hours at 225 degrees and wrap with foil for three hours, in the smoker. St Louis style, I smoke for three hours at 225 degrees then wrap for three hours in the smoker.

I pull the film off the back of the ribs, rinse blot dry, cover with yellow mustard then about two or three table spoons on my seasoning sprinkled and rubbed in. If you don't want falling off the bone tender ribs, smoke baby backs for two hours, wrap with foil for two hours then unwrap and smoke another hour. For St Louis style ribs, smoke for three hours, wrap for two hours then unwrap and smoke for 1 more hour.

Some people like my BBQ sauce on their ribs, I don't use the BBQ sauce on my ribs, I like the taste of just the seasonings.

My seasoning for ribs: (and can use on pulled pork butt or shoulder.)

3 Tbsp black Pepper 
4 Tbsp Chili Powder
2 Tbsp Dried Thyme
2 Tbsp Oregano
6 Tbsp Cumin
4 Tbsp Allspice
3 Tbsp Sea Salt 
6 Tbsp Paprika
2 Tbsp Garlic Salt
4 Tsp Celery Seed
1 tsp Cayenne

The recipe for the BBQ sauce and rib rub will make a whole lot. 

For just store bought BBQ sauce I buy KC Masterpiece orignal BBQ sauce.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you, I can definitely see I'm going to have to restock my seasoning rack. 

Bud


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I really like this sauce when I use a bbq sauce. It’s kind of hard to find locally. It can be ordered online though. I try different spices all the time. Just walk thru the different grill stores and try different products. We’ve been using this one more than 20 years. Try it. Don’t think you’ll be disappointed. It’s not a hot one, but they do offer hotter ones and other flavors. I’ve not tried the others. Really good on chicken, brisket and pork. We get asked what we use a lot

http://www.bigricks.com/product/original-bar-b-q-sauce/


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks Bayou, I bookmarked that link and printed a picture. It doesn't look familiar, and we should be so lucky to have a grill store. But online will work and I'll let you know.

Bud


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've used Sweet Baby Rays barbecue sauce for over 20 years. Good stuff. The sauce is the boss. :biggrin2:

https://www.sweetbabyrays.com/


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like to use this recipe. Similar to Sweet Baby Ray's but with a little bite.

54 oz. by weight ketchup
2 lb. brown sugar
1 T garlic powder
1 1/4 qt. cider vinegar
2 heaping T black pepper
2 T dry mustard
1/4 t red pepper (cayenne) or to taste
1 lb margarine or butter (if you want to can the sauce leave this out)
4 T liquid smoke
3 T salt

Make about a gallon with the butter or about 3 quart without the butter. I use this for my home canned pulled pork with BBQ sauce by leaving the dairy product out. Canning of dairy products is not a recommended practice due to the tendency of rancidity. If using the dairy product keep in the refrigerator.


----------

